# Cory Cat close up



## Rbp917 (Dec 9, 2012)

I like the Corys as well your picture is very good.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

cory's are in my top 5 favorite fish, love them:smile:


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

Great picture, the darkness of the whole thing is really nice.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice pic!


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. I love Cory cats too they are so cute. Everything they do is cute.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

I like the pic. I just picked up some of these guys today.


----------



## Rich Guano (Jan 19, 2012)

I am very fond of them too! They are always willing to strike a pose and sit still for the camera, or just flat out seem like they are on a mission with a purpose, rooting around the bottom of my tanks. I keep five different species including this little fellow I found alone at a local petsmart. I believe he is a Julii

I hope I am not out of line posting a pic of my own in your thread.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

They're pretty fish.


----------



## Rbp917 (Dec 9, 2012)

These are really good photos, and they are cool fish.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Hope you don't mind me crashing the party too. I love corys! Started with the same corys you got. Added Pandas last month and got a bunch of Hastatus coming my way.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Mind me asking where you hot Hastatus from?

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## LudwigiaVanBeethoven (Apr 20, 2013)

C Trillineatus? Ive seen the species labeled as Julii at both Petco and Petsmart... Julii have round spots on their faces and less defined/shorter stripes on their sides. C Trilli has the 'reticulated' pattern splotches on its face, wherein the spots merge together and form bigger, ink-blot looking designs like the spots in this picture. I cant quite tell, but if it has multiple defined stripes it may be a different species than C Trili. I have 3, theyre great fun...awesome picture!


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

OVT said:


> Mind me asking where you hot Hastatus from?
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Search aquabid. There's a seller in Nor. Cal that occasionally sells them on there.


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

*Crashing in as well sorry.*

Albino Cory chilling on ozelot sword leaves


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

And some of mine:


----------

